# Motorised Fader for Cubase



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 16, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all well!

Today i just got my Faderport V2, was stoked about it until I realised it works terribly with Cubase... No channel tracking which makes it awful to work with. It has an 8 channels bank system that only "moves" when used with the wheel or buttons... Anyways, I'm sending it back.

I looked into the CC121, pretty hard to come buy these days... I'm thinking about the Icon Platform Nano (had issues with my M but worth giving it another shot). Has anyone been working with one on Cubase with a bunch of tracks, how does it behave?

Cheers!


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 16, 2022)

Nevermind, apparently the issue is the same. I imagine companies not adapting the software to single fader controllers. 

Any suggestions then?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 16, 2022)

Eucon-based is the best option until Cubase fixes their MCU implementation. (Perhaps @Mr Greg G knows if they have in version 12)


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Feb 16, 2022)

I use an avid artist mix and I’d buy 10 of them if I could. It’s what you want. 

Seamless fader control, pans, and quick controls in Cubase let you do automated motorized control of ccs. It’s sick. I love it. You need to hold shit+ eq/dyn button then release shift, then shit + flip, then voila, 8 motorized customized cc controllers. Oh man I love it. 

You can print the automation onto the midi clips if you want to see the ccs in the normal lanes after you settle (merge midi in range), and you can pull that midi back out to automation, although I forget how off top of
My head, but it’s simple too. I think midi-automation or something. 

Trust me, I got obsessed with this idea for a while. I wanted bad to be able to have the cc1 for example
Be playing back and be able to grab the fader and edit the modulation in touch mode so I could “play” the volumes. 

Still working on doing it with multiple instruments at once, so I can “conduct” a section. 

Makes writing in Cubase a zillion times more fun for me.


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 16, 2022)

ChrisHarrison said:


> You need to hold shit+ eq/dyn button then release shift, then shit + flip, then voila


Sounds messy!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 17, 2022)

I like my FP8 but the fact that is misses channel tracking is annoying.
I often think about replacing it with a 1 fader thing that would have channel tracking (CC121, what else is there?) and a separate controller for midi cc.
My dream controller doesn't exist yet


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

ChrisHarrison said:


> I use an avid artist mix and I’d buy 10 of them if I could. It’s what you want.
> 
> Seamless fader control, pans, and quick controls in Cubase let you do automated motorized control of ccs. It’s sick. I love it. You need to hold shit+ eq/dyn button then release shift, then shit + flip, then voila, 8 motorized customized cc controllers. Oh man I love it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's working well for you!

I know the artist mix or any recent controller from Avid are brilliant.

The main idea behind my process was to simply have 1 single motorised fader for channel volumes, some knob for panning and some transport. I don't really need a motorised fader for my CCs, I just got a Nuances controller and i'm really pleased with it!

The Faderport v2 was pretty much the perfect product, too bad they didn't just use the Native Mode instead of Mackie Control...

Thanks for your answer!


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Eucon-based is the best option until Cubase fixes their MCU implementation. (Perhaps @Mr Greg G knows if they have in version 12)


Fair enough, however I haven't found any single fader controller Eucon-based, would have been ideal!


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

LudovicVDP said:


> I like my FP8 but the fact that is misses channel tracking is annoying.
> I often think about replacing it with a 1 fader thing that would have channel tracking (CC121, what else is there?) and a separate controller for midi cc.
> My dream controller doesn't exist yet


Ahah man, the dream controller isn't there!

That's the issue with most controllers, they don't have that channel tracking, which to me is a massive dealbreaker and doesn't speed up the workflow at all... 
I looked for some CC121 couldn't find any to purchase... or the 2 I found were over 600$...

There is an opportunity there, I know most of us are looking for that perfect not complicated, easy to use controller...


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 17, 2022)

MichaelBogaMusic said:


> Fair enough, however I haven't found any single fader controller Eucon-based, would have been ideal!


I have an Avid Dock. It uses Eucon. It has a motorised fader. Works amazingly well with Cubase and Nuendo.


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> I have an Avid Dock. It uses Eucon. It has a motorised fader. Works amazingly well with Cubase and Nuendo.


I know right, they are wonderful controllers! However, way too expensive and bulky for my setup and for what I wanna do with it. Thanks for the suggestion tho, really appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 17, 2022)

MichaelBogaMusic said:


> I know right, they are wonderful controllers! However, way too expensive and bulky for my setup and for what I wanna do with it. Thanks for the suggestion tho, really appreciated!
> 
> Cheers


Unfortunately you are gonna go round in circles with this. You have a choice. The original Faderport (not the remake versions), the Steinberg C121 or any Eucon based controller. Nothing else autobanks in Cubase or Nuendo). This means most fader controllers are total trash. I’ve been on the quest that you are on and that’s the result.


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> Unfortunately you are gonna go round in circles with this. You have a choice. The original Faderport (not the remake versions), the Steinberg C121 or any Eucon based controller. Nothing else autobanks in Cubase or Nuendo). This means most fader controllers are total trash. I’ve been on the quest that you are on and that’s the result.


It's so sad to see that so many of us have been on that doomed quest ahaha... Thanks for your feedbacks, you are completely right! I think for now I won't buy anything and wait to see if something comes up or if developers want to do something about it!
I have to admit it is very frustrating as what we are asking for is pretty simple in the end...


----------



## sathyva (Feb 17, 2022)

I think that the Steinberg CC121 is the way to go. Even after 10 years it's still the best one-fader controller for Cubase. Very hard to find indeed...


----------



## lucor (Feb 17, 2022)

If you can still find it somewhere, the Faderport V1 also follows track selection (needed a bit of tinkering though IIRC) and has been working great in Cubase for me for years.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 17, 2022)

CC121 - availability and future


Dear customers. As one of the first products developed together by Yamaha and Steinberg, the CC121 Advanced Integration Controller was initially introduced in 2008 — we are proud that it still is one of the best controllers for Cubase to date, being an essential part in the setups of both...




forums.steinberg.net





If you find a CC121, grab it NOW !!


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Feb 17, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Sounds messy!


It’s pretty chill. I push 2 buttons and then I go from mixer to motorized cc control. I don’t know if anything else that can do this.


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Feb 17, 2022)

I like the artist mix because I like to have at least 3, cc 1,11,21 for spitfire. Plus I use one for volume of the fader in the mixer. It’s a game changer. 

Usually I leave the artist mix in quick control mode and any instrument I’m using I have volume automation for the fader, and all 3 ccs, so I can really get detailed. Makes it more realistic by a long shot. Makes playing a static volume lame. 

I’m trying out a lehle dual usb expression pedal soon for cc 1 and then I’ll use cc 21 on the breath controller so I can play two handed piano and control ccs at the same time, a la vangelis and Dario marianelli.


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

sathyva said:


> I think that the Steinberg CC121 is the way to go. Even after 10 years it's still the best one-fader controller for Cubase. Very hard to find indeed...





LudovicVDP said:


> CC121 - availability and future
> 
> 
> Dear customers. As one of the first products developed together by Yamaha and Steinberg, the CC121 Advanced Integration Controller was initially introduced in 2008 — we are proud that it still is one of the best controllers for Cubase to date, being an essential part in the setups of both...
> ...


Both of you are right, still a brilliant piece of gear, i'll keep hunting, who knows! Steingberg would do a pretty epic move by releasing a V2, maybe we should politely ask them, get 100000 composers to sign a paper asking for a new version ahaha...


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

lucor said:


> If you can still find it somewhere, the Faderport V1 also follows track selection (needed a bit of tinkering though IIRC) and has been working great in Cubase for me for years.


Actually I thought of trying to find one to make something custom out of it as I feel like the buttons are a bit cheap...

Thanks


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

ChrisHarrison said:


> I like the artist mix because I like to have at least 3, cc 1,11,21 for spitfire. Plus I use one for volume of the fader in the mixer. It’s a game changer.
> 
> Usually I leave the artist mix in quick control mode and any instrument I’m using I have volume automation for the fader, and all 3 ccs, so I can really get detailed. Makes it more realistic by a long shot. Makes playing a static volume lame.
> 
> I’m trying out a lehle dual usb expression pedal soon for cc 1 and then I’ll use cc 21 on the breath controller so I can play two handed piano and control ccs at the same time, a la vangelis and Dario marianelli.


I agree, sounds like a cool workflow! 

Cool idea being able to use both hands, not really my way of working as piano isn't my main instrument, but definitely a cool workflow. I guess it's just a matter of finding what works for you


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

Update :

Found a great deal on a used Faderport Classic, my dad and I will work on making a custom one based of this I think, we shall see! 

Cheers all for your answers!


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Feb 19, 2022)

There’s this way to use midi cc control midi plugin built into Cubase to control midi ccs on a midi track and send those to a track.


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Feb 22, 2022)

Update :

Made it work thanks to someone on a forum.

You need to download the July version here and select Cubase :









FaderPort Classic | Downloads | PreSonus







www.presonus.com


----------



## sathyva (Mar 4, 2022)

Hi
does anyone know if the bad MCU implementation has been fixed with Cubase 12 ?
Would love to use a Faderport v2 but i guess i’ll have to find a CC121 or an Avid Dock...
@jononotbono , what are your thoughts on the Avid Dock ? Is it possible to customize all the buttons for Cubase ?
thanks


----------



## milford59 (Mar 5, 2022)

sathyva said:


> Hi
> does anyone know if the bad MCU implementation has been fixed with Cubase 12 ?
> Would love to use a Faderport v2 but i guess i’ll have to find a CC121 or an Avid Dock...
> @jononotbono , what are your thoughts on the Avid Dock ? Is it possible to customize all the buttons for Cubase ?
> thanks


I think the new MIDI implementation functionality in Cubase 12 will allow you to make full use of ANY control surface now.


----------



## sathyva (Mar 5, 2022)

milford59 said:


> I think the new MIDI implementation functionality in Cubase 12 will allow you to make full use of ANY control surface now.



Thanks


----------



## JyTy (Mar 5, 2022)

milford59 said:


> I think the new MIDI implementation functionality in Cubase 12 will allow you to make full use of ANY control surface now.



Hmm don't know if this will work with motorised faders as well, aka setting their position based on track volume?


----------



## JyTy (Mar 5, 2022)

This one also looks interesting:


----------



## milford59 (Mar 6, 2022)

JyTy said:


> Hmm don't know if this will work with motorised faders as well, aka setting their position based on track volume?


Good point - I don’t know - I should have looked more carefully at the whole thread and realised it’s motorised faders that are the real question…. maybe someone else might know about that ….


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Mar 7, 2022)

only the artist mix really does the CCs and the volume automation with auto banking. 
The SSL UF8 is similar with mixing, but not CCs
Has anyone tried the new midi mapping with a behringer or faderport etc to control CCs in cubase? Would have to be automation lanes.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 7, 2022)

MichaelBogaMusic said:


> Update :
> 
> Found a great deal on a used Faderport Classic, my dad and I will work on making a custom one based of this I think, we shall see!
> 
> Cheers all for your answers!


This is probaby too late, but I have the classic faderport following faders in Cubase wonderfully... here's a post on setting that up, with a link to my DropBox for the files you will need, and the video to set it up.


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Mar 31, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> This is probaby too late, but I have the classic faderport following faders in Cubase wonderfully... here's a post on setting that up, with a link to my DropBox for the files you will need, and the video to set it up.


Ah i'm just seeing that now, thank you so much, that was greatly appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## Aeonata (Apr 2, 2022)

Anyone tried the Asparion D400 & F400 controller?


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 3, 2022)

milford59 said:


> Good point - I don’t know - I should have looked more carefully at the whole thread and realised it’s motorised faders that are the real question…. maybe someone else might know about that ….


I have an iostation 24c, which is the Faderport v2 with an audio interface. I am trying Cubase, with the iostation in Cubase mode. I also programmed the Stream Deck as a general mackie control. I have issues with both. The Stream Deck does not display the tracks even when I bank and can't select channels.
Note: I made sure to use the Cubase buttons in the STREAM deck for the whole profile.

Now, I duplicated an identical profile for Reaper, except all buttons are generic mcu. There's a faderport v2 profile in Reaper, so I used that. Everything works flawlessly. Stream deck displays track names, fader jumps to position when selecting a track... No problems so far.

Probably I'm doing something wrong in Cubase. Wish it were as easy as in Reaper, because I'd very much like to use what Cubase offers over Reaper.

Maybe I should try Studio One as well.


----------



## vancomposer (Apr 3, 2022)

Also a BIG lover of the CC121! And so painful to put it into storage because it would just not justify keeping this clunky thing on my desk just for the fader alone since I don't need any of the other controls, especially the EQs. I do use it from time to time on certain projects. But at least this seems to be the discussion to leave my dream ONE motorized fader design. If someone would build a tablet stand with the fader being integrated into that docking station and have all the functionality like the one of the CC121. OMG!! 🙏

something like this:


----------

